# Cure for dp..anxiety...panic attacks!! :)



## joshua06

all of the people who is experiencing dp...anxiety....panic attacks...guys im telling u ryt nw!!! there is quick way to overcome it!!!...........Guys im just 15 yrs old.....i had experienced dp panic attacks anxiety....for almost 3 years!!...and u knw guys how hard that is....not knowing who you are when u look at the mirror....telling urself who is that person in the mirror? who am i? where am i? what if?.....guyss im almost fully healed just a lil bit and i'll be okay ...guysssss u knw what's the secret?....Only one thing.... Pray to God...Surrender urself to him....guys i knw a lot of you doesnt blieve in him....but plss..justt try....accept him as your lord and savior,.,,ur king...Jesus Christ....sacrificed himself to the cross just for us...and he will cure us 2...if u just pray everyday......get on ur knees and pray worship him....guys u knw just nw..........last week i thnk...i waked up...opened my eyes....and i was cured!!1 i knew who i was!!! yeah i experience a little anxiety and panic attacks smtimes but nt all the time!! guys after this summer i will overcome this sickness...its not really a sickness...its just all in our mind!! tell ur self!!! look at the miror i am that person!! i cast all my fears to God!! And i knw i will be healed!! guyss lets just pray for one another all who is experiencing dp..anxiety....guysss lets all pray and God will hear our prayers and heal us all!!.....guys just try and u will get results i promise that to u ) i k nw am confident with myself.... no longer dp!!! and conquering anxiety and panic attack!!! guys who will be healed in no time just always pray everyday )God bless all of us!!! and guys try to excercise three times a week and drink zinc and vitamins and fish oil that helps 2







)...but just pray to God


----------



## dp_kid

im happy that have worked for you.







Im actually already on a similar path. Only problem is that I haven't found my faith yet. I want to believe in something. It just haven't happened for me yet. I think my faith lies with humanity itself. The universe. And everything around us. I do believe it is all connected somehow. I just don't know how. I believe that thoughts are more than just thoughts. That every time we smile counts. That joy is the ultimate answer for everything. And love of course.

and also, I must say, I thinks it's a little naive to say that this "is just in our heads". it is true in one way. But all mental illnesses are "just in our heads". And that is not a way to say its not a sickness thats actually where the biggest part of the problem is. the complexity of our heads are beyond what we can understand. i can tell you right now that i would rather have basically any other physical disease. although i appreciate your optimistic point of view


----------



## joshua06

dude we can get through this







that's all i can say just pray and think positive always just try 2 smile when ur really having a bad time or having a panick attack blieve me it helps God Bless! dude


----------



## Jayden

religion has *NOTHING* to do with over coming DP...


----------



## Guest

joshua06 said:


> all of the people who is experiencing dp...anxiety....panic attacks...guys im telling u ryt nw!!! there is quick way to overcome it!!!...........Guys im just 15 yrs old.....i had experienced dp panic attacks anxiety....for almost 3 years!!...and u knw guys how hard that is....not knowing who you are when u look at the mirror....telling urself who is that person in the mirror? who am i? where am i? what if?.....guyss im almost fully healed just a lil bit and i'll be okay ...guysssss u knw what's the secret?....Only one thing.... Pray to God...Surrender urself to him....guys i knw a lot of you doesnt blieve in him....but plss..justt try....accept him as your lord and savior,.,,ur king...Jesus Christ....sacrificed himself to the cross just for us...and he will cure us 2...if u just pray everyday......get on ur knees and pray worship him....guys u knw just nw..........last week i thnk...i waked up...opened my eyes....and i was cured!!1 i knew who i was!!! yeah i experience a little anxiety and panic attacks smtimes but nt all the time!! guys after this summer i will overcome this sickness...its not really a sickness...its just all in our mind!! tell ur self!!! look at the miror i am that person!! i cast all my fears to God!! And i knw i will be healed!! guyss lets just pray for one another all who is experiencing dp..anxiety....guysss lets all pray and God will hear our prayers and heal us all!!.....guys just try and u will get results i promise that to u ) i k nw am confident with myself.... no longer dp!!! and conquering anxiety and panic attack!!! guys who will be healed in no time just always pray everyday )God bless all of us!!! and guys try to excercise three times a week and drink zinc and vitamins and fish oil that helps 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but just pray to God


I'm happy you're getting cured!!

God is there for you always.


----------



## dp_kid

Jayd said:


> religion has *NOTHING* to do with over coming DP...


don't underestimate the power of faith. if faith is your motivation then I think it has a lot to do with overcoming dp.


----------



## Mushishi

I just wanted to say:

Fuck your "God" and just be yourself.

Alrite, cool.









And also... It's obvious now to me that DP/DR is nothing more than deep psychological stresses just waiting to be resolved, and they have grown so powerful, that they eventually start manifesting in unreal ways. DP/DR, or whatever you wana call it is a chance to take a look at yourself and realize, life's been treating you nice, open your eyes, it wasn't so wise, the way you treated your life.

What am I talking about? I duno. What AM I talking about?


----------



## Jayden

dp_kid said:


> don't underestimate the power of faith. if faith is your motivation then I think it has a lot to do with overcoming dp.


Has a doctor told you yet, "umm yeah the solution to your DP is faith" ??

Praying and wishing to something you don't even know is real, is NOT the cure for DP.


----------



## Jayden

Don't fucking post "I have the cure to DP" and say you need to pray to God.

That isn't a cure, that is just something that helps YOU... NOT a cure.

It's a fucking piss off when once in a blue moon somebody post a "cure" and it happens to be something ridiculous like what you have posted.

If praying works for you, then great. But this is by no means a cure and I can already tell a lot of people will be pissed off and disappointed in reading your post.


----------



## Guest

it's sad to see this thread. some of you not only suffer from DP, you're also weak anf jelaous. I noticed this on other forums too, some people hate to hear when someone gets better, and actually trying to pull them back. like zombies.


----------



## joshua06

im just saying it was a miracle to be healed without any medications ...if u dnt blieve then dnt. i'll still pray for you guys







God Bless!!


----------



## joshua06

yeah







)
and God is always with us all


----------



## dp_kid

Jayd said:


> Has a doctor told you yet, "umm yeah the solution to your DP is faith" ??
> 
> Praying and wishing to something you don't even know is real, is NOT the cure for DP.


first of all, I don't believe in god or in any of that religious stuff. and I don't believe there is some sort of supernatural power out there helping us or anything like that. there is no white bearded man up in heaven guiding us. all im saying is the people who do believe in that stuff, they are most certainly helped by it no matter what situation they are in. its not god himself who is guiding people it is the peoples faith in him (or in whatever people choose to put their faith in) that are guiding them, helping them. faith itself! and there is absolutely nothing supernatural about that. its basically our subconscious.

what im saying is, all that matters is whats real for you and what works for you.

and to answer your question, no that haven't happened and will probably not happen. but i think you are seeing this with a little bit too much black and white. there is a whole lot of gray out there you know


----------



## Guest

joshua06 said:


> im just saying it was a miracle to be healed without any medications ...if u dnt blieve then dnt. i'll still pray for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless!!


never let negative voices pull you back! thank you!


----------



## foghat

Jayd said:


> Don't fucking post "I have the cure to DP" and say you need to pray to God.
> 
> That isn't a cure, that is just something that helps YOU... NOT a cure.
> 
> It's a fucking piss off when once in a blue moon somebody post a "cure" and it happens to be something ridiculous like what you have posted.
> 
> If praying works for you, then great. But this is by no means a cure and I can already tell a lot of people will be pissed off and disappointed in reading your post.


The only people who will be 'pissed off and disappointed' in his post are those that are afraid that a higher power may be their only way out. Their ego doesn't want to surrender. If you truly Don't believe that faith is a cure, why are you pissed? I doubt he's pissed at you. I would bet anything that he's praying for you right now.

Peace


----------



## chunks

hes right, the idea of god is that no matter how bad things get for u things will be okay and you are not alone and believing this is essential for dp recovery


----------



## TheGame

you!!

you must by far be the most weak unmanly thing out there...to accept god is to accept defeat man. you just cant lve yourself if you need a god around that always protects you. DP IS hell but time cures it. aight?


----------



## Avalanche

.


----------



## dp_kid

TheGame said:


> you!!
> 
> you must by far be the most weak unmanly thing out there...to accept god is to accept defeat man. you just cant lve yourself if you need a god around that always protects you. DP IS hell but time cures it. aight?


how is it defeat to accept god? and what "war" are you talking about?


----------



## joshua06

thanks man







God Bless!


----------



## joshua06

Avalanche said:


> Hey Josh that's awesome that you have recovered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up that positive outlook.
> 
> Nothing is ever gained by being bitter and angry (when we are, who really is it that loses out? Isn't it us ourselves and not the people its aimed at?!)
> 
> Take care
> 
> Chris


thanks man







God Bless!


----------



## Citizen Insane

Don't go givin the same bulshit as AA and other preachy self help rubbish.
I'ts the 21'st century, gods are a myth, and religion is a mass delusion feeding off peoples fear of the unknown. wake up people, if you want to believe in mythology thats fine. but dont go sayin its a cure for ANYTHING because its not!


----------



## Bkbyers

Thank u Jesus for healing Josh !!! What a awesome god we serve !! Im happy for you josh please remember the ones still suffering in your prays ! God bless you !!!


----------



## DP boy

even form a scientific standpoint faith could cure dp and there is plenty of evidence God exists dont let ur weak minds ego try and convince you that God isnt real you know how complex humans are animals earth everything and your gonna honsetly tell me its all some random bullshit. no this world is a spirtiual war zone between GOD and Satan. for those who kinda belive in God but dont belive in the devil which is clearly out of fear that you dont beacuse God states of his existence and the struggle there in every major religon. You may not believe in Satan but know that he belives in you and wants to see you kill yourself and suffer and wallow in misery. I undertand not wnating to belive in God but once you do you see the grand desgin of life itself and there is no room for dp in a life with God. I will say Most churches out there are garabage and preach luke warm monkey vomit and try and tell you going around having sex and taking drugs is the worst sin you can commit while they support satanic wars of genocide in the middle east killin millions of arabs and serving the new world orders agenda. There are more false prechers out there then ever tellin us how we should worship isreal and our goverment. thats not christiany thats satnaism mascrading as christianity dont be fooled by this if you want to get close to God dont go to church go into ur heart and read the word of God.


----------



## surrealist

All this god hate is pathetic. You know who you are, grow up people, be adults. Religion is a passion that can work just as well as anything else. Nobody came here today to hate on non religon or religion. People handle this their own way. Whatever is working, keep on doing it. Anyone who hates on anothers passion is sad and stupid. Go somewhere else to have your battles on religion and whether god exists or if it weak to believe in him or whatever. This site aint intended for that, its meant to help one another with the healing process. This person contributed, all of you hating on him, did not.


----------



## brianjones

Well, the experience of divinity is a personal one. Very personal one. So if you find God you will know that its almost too profound to talk about it in language.

Soren Kierkegaard wrote some interesting books on anxiety (maybe dp/dr?) and he make some very good points about why one becomes religious, It is because the conventional way of upbringing, the programming that is stripped away (the self is a form of programming, all your beliefs whether it be making money, finding love, going surfing or your family) die because you die. Kierkegaard talked about spiritual death (which is what DP is) as being the worst possible thing to experience but also its an opportunity to embrace the absurdity of life through faith. Because as you all know--science or objectivism doesn't help you when you have DP--in fact it kills you. Science just shows how meaningless and aimless and bullshit and ridiculous everything is. When I had DP I was disgusted by the human form--the mucus, the intestines, the stomach lining, the bile, the shit that was being made in the bowl region of my own body--i had this disgust because the human was nothing more than a disgusting, selfish, biological machine. ETC. This is what science says -- doesn't it? I'm not saying Science is bad--all I'm saying is it can't give meaning to a meaningless world--FAITH does that--science just shows us what is the case--but the human needs more than just intellectual nourishment--it needs beauty and love and all that jazz.

although I do not believe in some conventional understanding of God or religion or any dogma whatsoever I do believe in life BEFORE death. Which when you have DP -- you question life -- you think your doomed to be alone at the centre of the universe--alone in your private little head-- and that human connection is nothing more than an illusion. But my faith (in LIFE) has helped me reconnect to LIFE which includes friends and family and society and my girlfriend and music and my guitar and playing football (soccer for you americans) and making awesome mexican food. I do not believe in eternal life--but I have to believe that my life is worth living so I can get through this god dam ride without having to put a gun to my head. And I don't care if I die and it means nothing (which it will meaning nothing).

Now RELIGION DOES NOT cure dp. I know your 15--and its good that you have insight but you are too young still to have any sort of belief. Trust me, I'm 24 yrs old, and I thought I had it all figured out when I was 15, when I was 16 I found out I was wrong, when I was 17 I thought I had it all figured out again, and when I was 18 I realized that was bullshit and that happens just about every year to every one. In Fact I think its cruel when people post here and say that 'they've found it' as if its a mathematical problem and that once you figure it out you scream EUREKA and tell the world. False hope is not a good thing for people who have DP -- I think being honest and making everyone feel less lonely in their struggle is way more helpful and nourishing.

Everyones experience is different, and guys--you are alone in this one. Like Jesus being crucified. Its his battle, its his pain, its his suffering, and it only happens under his skin and no one will ever know the pain. The bible refers to loneliness a lot believe it or not (Once again can i'm re-iterating the fact that i'm not religious I do not believe in most of the crap the christian institution preaches)

Also one more point. Its cruel to say that anxiety and then DP are caused by the individual. Embracing anxiety is not good enough. You do not tell someone with cancer who is terminal to 'embrace'. There is something that is happening in a cancer patient in their body that has gone horribly wrong and its well beyond the reach of conscious volition. Same with anxiety. I've had anxiety attacks before where I literally am FINE having a lovely dinner, and my body flips out. The reason why anxiety is so hard to deal with is because it occurs on levels well below your conscious awareness so its beyond its reach. Its like telling a guy on acid to stop hallucinating. Something has happened in your brain and you have to endure it--as hard as it is -- until it hopefully starts functioning correctly. This is why people tell you to breathe--meditation emphasises on breathe--because when you breathe your addressing your body's heart beat and blood pressure on a chemical level--simple because you are controlling and limiting the amount of oxygen that goes into your blood system.

Anyway--for those of you who don't believe in GOD like myself--you have to admit that FAITH is so important in overcoming DP--faith in the little things of course(like the outside world is real and that I'm not alone )


----------

